# ( Plastics Injection Mold(CATIA AND POWERMILL



## mohamed hamza128 (25 يوليو 2008)

بعد تجارب عديدة فى مجال صناعة اسطمبات الحقن والصاج ايضا اثبت برنامج كاتيا انه الافضل على الاطلاق فى شق التصميم وخاصة المساعدة فى استنتاج السطح الفاصل للاسطمبة parting surface واستنتاج core and cavity وفى النهاية عمل mold tooling design 
اما من الناحية التشغيليه فمن افضل البرامج وبعد تجارب عديده هو برنامج powermill
وهذه المعلومات هى خلاصة التجربة الشخصية التى مررت بها خلال فترة زمنية ليست قصيرة
ولقد رايت انه من الواجب المفروض على كفرض مسلم ان انفع اخوانى المسلمين بهذا العلم الذى توصلت اليه ولكن نظرا لضيق الوقت فلا استطيع ان احضر مادة علمية لهذا الموضوع لذلك اكتفى بالاسئلة الخاصة ببرنامج catia فى الاجزاء الاتية.
PART DESIGN
DRAFTING
SHEET METAL DESIGN
ASSEMBLY
FEA
CORE AND CAVITY
MOLD TOOLING DESIGN
MACHINING (MILLING-TURNING
ومن الناحية التشغيليه برنامج POWERMILL واستخدامه فى 3 AXIS MILLING
جعلنا الله نفعا لاخواننا المسلمين
ويمكنكم الاتصال على البريد الالكترونى (ياهوو)
HAMADA_HAMZA1979***********


----------



## msadek80 (2 أغسطس 2008)

هل عندك كتاب مبسط لتصنيع الاسطمبات


----------



## عبد عزيز (27 أغسطس 2008)

كتاب مبسط عن Mold Tooling Design


----------



## هشام المتوكل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## عادل زكى100 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

كتاب مبسط عن تصميم الاسطمبات


----------



## عادل زكى100 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html


----------



## محمد تبد (4 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي في الله
انا ايضا استخدم برنامج catia فكما قلت هو من احسن البرامج . قد تفوقني خبره به
لدي بعض الأسئلة عن MOLD TOOLING DESIGN 
بعد رسم الجزء في part design كيف يمكنني طباعة المنتج في القالب 
بعد ذلك ماهي الخطوات التي تتم حتى يتم الحصول على القالب


----------

